# What type of paint for painting pictures on hives?



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

I've used the small cans of enamel paint that I was decorating a child's room with. Have you looked at the Rustoleum line? I may have to go to my attic and check the cans, but I'm pretty sure I purchased them at Lowe's. 
Good luck!


----------



## Coweebees (Mar 4, 2012)

Lowe's has a very limited selection of colors in the small cans of enamel (all dark colors like brown, black, navy blue - nothing pretty) Since I plan to buy several colors, I don't want to spend a bunch on each can. I'll look again at the Rustoleum but was hoping for some pretty yellows, blues, greens, reds, etc.


----------



## Coweebees (Mar 4, 2012)

I went to the art supply store and got those little enamel testers. I hope they hold up.  Has anyone tried them?


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

Id use water based craft paint you can get at Walmart.

Then top with a clear coat of polyurethane or simluar.


----------



## Coweebees (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks schmism - I talked to the guy in Sherwin Williams the other day about that and they said that the polyurethane on top of the water based could bubble/peel eventually as the water-based would not 'stick' to the exterior latex already on the hives. But I may just try it anyway


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I painted my hives with exterior acrylic latex paint. Lowe's and Home Depot have "sample" containers of paint that you can buy (noted as being exterior/interior). These are about a cup's worth of paint and enough for somebody to paint a section of wall or something and see if that's the color they like. The thing is that you can pick from all the varied colors that they are able to mix. Pick a color out of the thousand or so they offer and they mix it for you. Seems like the paints were 3-4 bucks a container (enough for many, many picture paintings). I picked up four containers of my choice of colors. Seemed like a fair deal to me. It *would* be nice, though, if they had them in even smaller containers (for less $$$). 

Ed


----------



## Coweebees (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Ed! I started to do those little "sample" cans but they told me that they were INTERIOR ONLY. I didn't look on the can though. I'll check again when I go in next time. Pat


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I told the guy what I was doing with the paint. He seemed more than happy to help me mix them up. I'll check when I get to work and make sure I'm correct on them being interior/exterior. Since this is just for "looks" I'm not too concerned about them holding up for the life of the boxes...just to give the bees something else to help them orient to. I've had some out now with pictures painted on them for a week or so and have had some heavy rains...they're looking good.

Ed


----------



## Coweebees (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help Ed. Going to Lowe's either today or tomorrow and I'll take a look  Pat Going up to 78 here in Western North Carolina today - so gotta take advantage!!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Behr Premium Plus Ultra, Interior & Exterior Flat, 8 oz. Even has a "Limited Lifetime Warranty".<grin> They print a code on the bottle so you can go back and get the exact color.

Ed


----------



## Coweebees (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Ed! I'll make a note of that to take when I go. Just finished setting up / leveling my bee stands (on a hill, which is the only thing we have around here in Western North Carolina! haha)


----------



## Coweebees (Mar 4, 2012)

So you paint (or spray) polyurethane over that? - I was concerned about it being a "flat" finish. Pat


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Coweebees said:


> So you paint (or spray) polyurethane over that? - I was concerned about it being a "flat" finish. Pat


No. I painted my flowers directly on top of my white acrylic latex painted boxes. Nothing on top of the "sample" paint.

Ed


----------



## Coweebees (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmmmm Well that sounds even easier! Thanks


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

What kind of clear finish can you spray or brush over exterior acrylic latex that will stick and not have some of the problems mentioned earlier? My step-daughter is a high school art teacher and is having her advanced class decorate some of my brood chambers. She said I would need to put a clear finish over the paint they are using. I already have a coat of primer and exterior latex.


----------



## Coweebees (Mar 4, 2012)

Ed (Intheswamp) mentioned the sample cans of interior/exterior latex - brand name Behr - which by the way is a Home Depot brand, not Lowe's (at least that's what Lowe's paint dept. told me). Wow, now that's something I never did in high school art class! haha


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

I go to Paint stores like Kelly-Moor Parker Paint Sherwin williams and get the stuff they screw up on with coloring. Some of my hives are strange colors. But the paint is of high quality at dirt cheap price.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

WOW that equals to what? needing to put a clear finish on your home after primer and two coats of paint? A good quality 100% Acrylic latex paint is going last 20 plus years


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

If there is an art supply store ask if they have sign painters enamel. Covers well, sticks well, brush marks level out nicely, dries fast. A brush called a sign painters quill is nice too.
Bill


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

honeydreams said:


> I go to Paint stores like Kelly-Moor Parker Paint Sherwin williams and get the stuff they screw up on with coloring. Some of my hives are strange colors. But the paint is of high quality at dirt cheap price.


 I agree with finding some good cheap paint on the "Oops!" shelves at the different stores, some excellent deals can be had for just a few bucks...good for painting entire hive boxes and equipment. The OP was inquiring about painting pictures, though, and I figured was more interested in acquiring a variety of different colors in smaller amounts...with the HD or Lowes "samples" you can get what ever colors they have on the color charts/samples. 

Ed


----------

